# Help finding 10 pin iso to rca connector



## propav8r (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey y’all, just bought an old Grundig WK 1650 that’s NOS but missing the wiring harnesses.

The bottom two for audio/power are no problem, but I’m having a hard time finding a 10 pin ISO connector to RCA jacks for the preamp output/cd changer input. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Spud100 (Mar 30, 2015)

10 pin iso connector - Google Search


----------



## Spud100 (Mar 30, 2015)

Direct link. https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_ISO_10PIN.html


----------

